# Modded Ebikes causing problems in French resort



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Probably only a few culprits cause this;

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/08/04/french-mayor-warns-holidaymakers-illegal-electric-bikes/


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

> "At these speeds, they should come under regulations for mopeds, or even motorbikes,"


And so it begins.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Remember, nobody would ever mod their ebike. It'll never be an issue.

-Walt


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Walt said:


> Remember, nobody would ever mod their ebike. It'll never be an issue.
> 
> -Walt


Funny how they equate high speed electric bicycles with cars. Cyclists and pedestrians deal with injury, damage, and death from the legally sheltered automobile for over a Century. You can't strike fear in peds and cyclists by introducing a lighter weight, vulnerable, slower vehicle no matter how much spin and association tricks. In terms of social hazard the electric bicycle isn't a blip on the radar compared to the automobile for cyclists and pedestrians.

The death rate caused by the AUTOMOBILE is worrisome though. Citizens of India are protesting for safer roads perhaps the French should do the same. Sounds like the motorists there value speed more than human life.

Any electric bike capable of going faster than 20 is a moped under French law, so what is the point of the article?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

figofspee said:


> Funny how they equate high speed electric bicycles with cars. Cyclists and pedestrians deal with injury, damage, and death from the legally sheltered automobile for over a Century. You can't strike fear in peds and cyclists by introducing a lighter weight, vulnerable, slower vehicle no matter how much spin and association tricks. In terms of social hazard the electric bicycle isn't a blip on the radar compared to the automobile for cyclists and pedestrians.
> 
> The death rate caused by the AUTOMOBILE is worrisome though. Citizens of India are protesting for safer roads perhaps the French should do the same. Sounds like the motorists there value speed more than human life.
> 
> Any electric bike capable of going faster than 20 is a moped under French law, so what is the point of the article?


Wow, thank goodness automobiles aren't allowed on MUP's, think of the carnage.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Wow, thank goodness automobiles aren't allowed on MUP's, think of the carnage.


Yeah, CARnage! good one.
The only difference between sharing an MUP with an automobile and shaing a road with an automobile, is, the motorist won't be under the false impression that they own an MUP.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

JackWare said:


> Probably only a few culprits cause this;
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/08/04/french-mayor-warns-holidaymakers-illegal-electric-bikes/


Yep. Pretty distorted story too....In the original story, there is no discussion of preventing ebikes, but preventing moders.

The local authorities are looking to crack down on ebikes going over the 25KMH limit, since by they own admission, in 10 years, 100% of the bikes will be e-bikes on the island.

https://www.lci.fr/societe/l-ile-de-re-part-a-la-chasse-des-velos-electriques-debrides-2094851.html


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

ruthabagah said:


> Yep. Pretty distorted story too....In the original story, there is no discussion of preventing ebikes, but preventing moders.
> 
> The local authorities are looking to crack down on ebikes going over the 25KMH limit, since by they own admission, in 10 years, 100% of the bikes will be e-bikes on the island.
> 
> https://www.lci.fr/societe/l-ile-de-re-part-a-la-chasse-des-velos-electriques-debrides-2094851.html


Are they going to just throw all the regular bikes in the ocean in 10 years?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Are they going to just throw all the regular bikes in the ocean in 10 years?


Hang on to them, they'll be valuable when e-motorbikes get banned.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Walt said:


> Remember, nobody would ever mod their ebike. It'll never be an issue.
> 
> -Walt


That's kinda passive aggressive, isn't it?

No one ever said that nobody would ever mod their ebike. There is simply no way to legislate irresponsibility out of people. However, it has frequently been said that responsible users of eBikes ought not be punished because of those who would illegally modify and or misuse their bikes. This same concept goes for cars, trucks, guns, religions, speech, knives, computers, books, etc. You may not care about banning eBikes, or over-regulating them. But the same perspective used in your passive aggressive view is applied by those who would take away your liberties for other parts of your life that you may object to. It's not that your observations are wrong. It's your perspective that is wrong. There will always be the irresponsible fringe. But the concept of punishing the many for the actions of the few is wrong and it should not be acceptable to any of us.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

life behind bars said:


> Hang on to them, they'll be valuable when e-motorbikes get banned.


This is exactly the kind of reckless, short-sighted opinions that I am speaking about. LBB doesn't like eBikes, so he advocates that they be banned. But how does he defend himself against the hiker who doesn't like MTBs and advocates that they be banned? As soon as we pit one group against the next, each trying to over-regulate or ban the other, then we all end up as losers.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Jim_bo said:


> This is exactly the kind of reckless, short-sighted opinions that I am speaking about. LBB doesn't like eBikes, so he advocates that they be banned. But how does he defend himself against the hiker who doesn't like MTBs and advocates that they be banned? As soon as we pit one group against the next, each trying to over-regulate or ban the other, then we all end up as losers.


You do realize we have been banning motorized vehicles well before ebikes came along and continue to do so and we all didn't end up as losers. We also have bans on bikes in areas and bans on everyone else in others and even then we all didn't end up as losers did we?

No need to defend ourselves against any other user group as the system sure seems to be working well.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

tahoebeau said:


> You do realize we have been banning motorized vehicles well before ebikes came along and continue to do so and we all didn't end up as losers. We also have bans on bikes in areas and bans on everyone else in others and even then we all didn't end up as losers did we?
> 
> No need to defend ourselves against any other user group as the system sure seems to be working well.


Make sure you try to get some good footing on that slippery slope you are standing on.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Jim_bo said:


> Make sure you try to get some good footing on that slippery slope you are standing on.


Life is a slippery slop. It's all about balance. Loose your balance and you slip.

The system we currently have separating out user groups (hikers, horses, bicycles and motorized vehicles) keeps things in balance and is working really, really well.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim_bo said:


> Make sure you try to get some good footing on that slippery slope you are standing on.


Yes, because your argument is that if we ban ebikes all of our civil liberties will be taken away, is super grippy


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Yes, because your argument is that if we ban ebikes all of our civil liberties will be taken away, is super grippy


What do you mean "we"? "We" aren't going to ban anything. The land managers may or may not... which means the government may or may not. But "we" can only quietly watch it happen or express dissent.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Okay, I read the article. This article uses phrasing and prose that point to an obvious bias against e bikes by the author. Since I am not there to verify the real facts I am suspicious that this article does not represent the whole truth and nothing but the truth. 

There is no doubt in my mind that violators will pop up that need to be weeded out. Its the same for all endeavor's in life. 

Politicians don't like facing these problems head on. They will take the gutless way out. E bike haters will be the first to annoy the politicians. The politicians will react with e bike restrictions. At that point they will hear from the e bike proponents. The e bike proponents will be louder and represent many more votes. The politicians will retreat and remove the blanket restrictions and throw the problem onto the court system. The court system will throw the problem back to the politicians over vague language. The politicians will coach their staff to placate and weed out the chronic bitchers. 

In the end, money and personal politician experience will talk. 


Best method for e bike haters to win is try to run the politicians over with modified gaudy e bikes. Best cheapest method for e bike proponents is to get the politicians on e bikes.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

PierreR said:


> Okay, I read the article. This article uses phrasing and prose that point to an obvious bias against e bikes by the author. Since I am not there to verify the real facts I am suspicious that this article does not represent the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that violators will pop up that need to be weeded out. Its the same for all endeavor's in life.
> 
> ...


That's quite a reach. I'd worry more about the groups that represent those that travel by foot or horseback but carry on.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

life behind bars said:


> That's quite a reach. I'd worry more about the groups that represent those that travel by foot or horseback but carry on.


Nahh, lets go back to something else you said. Lazy people will be on e bikes. Lazy people will far outnumber fit people whom travel by foot or horseback. E bikes will swell the number of bike votes on the MUT by larger numbers.

The cost of even an entry level e bike means users that have more money.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Yes, because your argument is that if we ban ebikes all of our civil liberties will be taken away, is super grippy


LOL. nailed it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Hang on to them, they'll be valuable when e-motorbikes get banned.


In your dream... Only in your dream.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim_bo said:


> What do you mean "we"? "We" aren't going to ban anything. The land managers may or may not... which means the government may or may not. But "we" can only quietly watch it happen or express dissent.


There is something else we can do. Express content that they are banned or even help keep them banned, like I do.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

sfgiantsfan said:


> even help keep them banned, like I do.


You should rename yourself: Benedict Arnold.


----------

